# Открытый раздел > Рождение >  Что такое Бондинг?

## Домик в деревне

Попался такой текст интересный про бондинг. Понравился.
http://materinstvo.org/articles/birth.php?page=4#title

*Что такое бондинг (слияние)?*

Для новорожденного с первых секунд (!) жизни очень важен физический и психо-эмоциональный контакт с матерью, отцом и возможно другими родственниками. В психологии такой первичный контакт называется бондинг. Связь формируется на самом глубинном уровне и потом оказывает своё влияние на протяжении всей жизни. Бондинг это ключевой момент.

«Император Священной Римской империи Фридрих 2 провел небольшой эксперимент над новорожденными детьми. «Контрольную группу» младенцев забрали у матерей и передали нянькам сразу после рождения. Нянькам было приказано осуществлять лишь самый общий и необходимый уход за ними — кормить, купать, но не брать на руки и не разговаривать с детьми. Фридрих хотел знать, на каком языке заговорят младенцы, которые никогда не слышали человеческой речи и не засыпали под колыбельные. Эксперимент провалился — все дети погибли. Как объяснил один историк 13 века: «Фридрих напрасно старался… Ребенок не может жить без ласки». Прикосновения, поглаживания, массаж и мягкий мамин голос с самых первых минут поддерживают иммунную систему малыша, укрепляют связь между ребенком и родителями. Дети, которых мама с первых минут берет на руки, ласкает, разговаривает лучше прибавляют в весе, меньше страдают расстройством сна, намного спокойнее, у них понижен уровень стрессовых состояний.

В моче новорожденных, которых мамы с первых минут гладили и ласкали, ниже содержание кортизола — гормона стресса, который в определенной концентрации способен уничтожить клетки, крайне важные для иммунной защиты». Цитата по статье Сары ван Бовен, опубликованной в журнале «Итоги» (зимний спецвыпуск 1998 года).

Прикосновения и поглаживания имеют не только психологический эффект — это важный стимулятор центральной нервной системы.

Еще 15 лет назад нейробиологи полагали, что к моменту рождения структура мозга человека уже генетически предопределена. Совсем недавно выяснилось, что это не так. Решающее воздействие на мозг оказывают впечатления, полученные в самом раннем детстве. Это они определяют, куда и каким образом будут подключены сложные схемы мозга. При рождении человека 100 млрд. нейронов, существующие в его мозгу, образуют более 50 трлн. узлов связи — синапсов. Генами, заложенными в человеке, определяются самые основные функции мозга, в стволе которого образуются синапсы, заставляющие сердце биться, а легкие — дышать. Но не более того. В первые месяцы жизни количество синапсов возрастает двадцатикратно и составляет более 1000 трлн. В человеческом организме попросту не хватает генов, чтобы изначально при рождении образовать столько синапсов. Остальное, приходится на долю различных впечатлений — сигналов, принимаемых ребенком из окружающего мира. Эти сигналы способствуют укреплению и развитию синапсов.

Обязательно нужно ещё до рождения плаценты выложить малыша на живот роженицы, и приложить к груди! Сначала он может её не взять, но он обязательно почувствует её, и начнёт сосать спустя 15 - 20 минут.

Если роды прошли успешно, то в течение 5 - 20 минут новорожденный обязательно проявит интерес к груди. Ни в коем случае нельзя перебивать этот естественный инстинкт новорожденных. В роддомах это не соблюдается, и подобный инстинкт часто перебивается плановыми процедурами (обмыванием, взвешиванием, обтиранием, реанимацией).

Основной частью бондинга является плацентарная трансфузия (приток крови к новорожденному от плаценты). Перерезать пуповину при незавершённой плацентарной трансфузии КАТЕГОРИЧЕСКИ нельзя! В роддомах это не соблюдается.

При прохождении родового канала тело ребёнка испытывает большое давление. При этом треть его крови просто выдавливается в плаценту. Это от 100 до 150 миллилитров. После рождения младенец получает кровь обратно, пока пульсирует пуповина. Таким образом ему удаётся вернуть 60 — 90 миллилитров (т. е. до 20  насыщенной кислородом, гемоглобином и антителами крови и избежать анемии. Нужно заметить, что десятипроцентная кровопотеря для взрослого человека уже считается опасной. Это ключевой момент! Дети, рождённые дома, при которых цикл плацентарной трансфузии был успешно завершён, не теряют в весе и не болеют желтушкой. В роддоме, потеря веса сразу после рождения, рвота и желтушка являются обычными явлениями.

Во время бондинга нельзя перерезать пуповину. Ведь через неё осуществляется связь с плацентой, и идут сигналы на нормально отделение от стенок матки. Если преждевременно перерезать пуповину, то будет «прихватывание» плаценты стенками матки, что грозит проблемами в будущем (фибромиомы, нарушения имплантации при последующих беременностях, кровотечения). Для сравнения, в роддомах этот параграф не соблюдается, пуповина перерезается в время бондинга или даже ещё раньше (во время импринтинга), а выгон плаценты осуществляется либо ручным «выдиранием», либо ударной дозой окситоцина. Потом у рожениц начинаются проблемы с послеродовой маткой.

Во время бондинга можно детально проверить целостность родового канала роженицы. Определить степень естественного послеродового кровотечения, если оно есть.

В третьем периоде, пока шло кормление и происходил бондинг, матка продолжала усиленно работать. Плацента связана со стенками матки множеством мельчайших кровеносных сосудов (плацентарных капилляров), через которые в беременность проходит четверть (!) крови беременной. Теперь все эти сосуды должны сократиться (схлопнуться), чтобы отделение плаценты произошло без кровотечения. Давить на живот или дёргать за пуповину в это время не только бессмысленно, но очень опасно. Сокращения матки, особенно интенсивные во время сосания ребёнка, способствуют тому, что плацента отделяется от стенок матки. Это можно определить по натяжению пуповины.

Третий период родов может длиться до 2-х часов. Он закончится, когда бондинг подойдёт к своему завершению, а плацента отделится от стенок матки.
Какие традиции, связанны с первыми секундами и минутами после рождения?

У индусов в первый момент жизни ребёнка отец или мать должны сказать одно из имён Бога в левое ушко ребёнка (левая сторона — воспринимающая). Во время перехода в иной мир (умирания) человек просматривает всю свою жизнь в обратном порядке — с последнего момента до рождения. Поэтому первое услышанное слово станет и последним перед переходом в иную жизнь.

В христианских семьях, часто в момент родов мама спонтанно говорит: «О, Господи!», а отец: «Я люблю тебя».

Нужно тщательно следить за словами, сказанными в первые секунды после рождения. Эти слова записываются в самые глубины сознания новорожденного и потом влияют на всё его жизнь. Изменить что-либо уже не удастся.

В роддоме родившегося ребенка обтирают стерильной марлей (в некоторых роддомах моют с мылом), обрабатывают глаза (закапывают 30 % раствор сульфацила натрия с целью профилактики бленнореи), затем пережимают пуповину на расстоянии 2 и 10 см от пупочного кольца зажимами Кохера и, протерев ее 5 % спиртовым раствором йода или 96 % этиловым спиртом, пересекают между зажимами. После этого приступают к дальнейшей обработке новорожденного (гигиеническая ванна, наложение скобки Роговина на пуповину, оценка рефлексов и пр.). После изгнания последа начинается послеродовой период.

У новорожденного ребенка кожа покрыта довольно толстым слоем сыровидной смазки, состоящей из жира, холестерина, гликогена, бактерицидных веществ. Очень важно, чтобы сыровидная смазка первые 30 — 40 минут не удалялась! Смазка является необходимой для нормального включения в работу кожи ребенка. В ней содержатся вещества, нужные для формирования иммунитета кожи! Поверхность кожи новорожденного покрыта секретом, близко к нейтральному pH (6,3 — 5,8). К концу первого месяца жизни величина pH достигает 3,8. Это сопровождается значительным усилением бактерицидной активности кожи.

Капать в глаза новорожденного без необходимости тоже совсем не обязательно. В слезной жидкости содержатся вещества, защищающие слизистую глаз от инфекции. В роддомах, эту серьезную процедуру делают. Наружную поверхность век протирают кусочком стерильной ваты, нижнее веко ребенка оттягивают пальцем книзу, слегка выворачивают слизистую оболочку века и на нее наносят пипеткой 1 каплю 2 % раствора нитрата серебра. После этого веко осторожно опускают. Профилактику проводят и 30 % раствором сульфацила натрия, для чего по 1 капле капают в каждый глаз сразу и через 2 часа после рождения.

В роддомах, для предотвращения инфицирования глаз гонококком сразу после рождения, ребенку в коньюктивный мешок каждого глаза закапывают по 1 капле 0,5 % раствора нитрата серебра. Такой метод довольно эффективен, но у 90% детей это приводит к развитию коньюктивита вследствие химического поражения слизистой оболочки (Nishida, Risemberg, 1975). Оправдано это или нет, зависит от распространенности гонореи среди беременных женщин в роддоме. Этот вопрос, тоже можно обговорить с личным доктором.

Чаще в роддомах пересекают пуповину, не дожидаясь окончания ее пульсации, в результате чего ребенок недополучает около 200 мл ценной плацентарной крови. Кровь из пуповины новорожденного богата стволовыми клетками, имеющими свойство резко поднимать иммунитет организма. Во взрослом организме такие клетки встречаются лишь в глубине костномозговой ткани. По пуповине из плаценты к ребенку перетекает кровь, что видно по пульсации пуповины. Когда ток крови закончится, пульсация прекратится и пуповина приобретет белый цвет, вот тогда-то можно и нужно перерезать пуповину. Теперь это можно сделать без ущерба для матери и малыша!

----------

